# Coffee Compass bean recommendation?



## mwardm

Hey all,

I'm about to get my hands on a Mignon to go with my Gaggia Classic.

I'll need some beans obviously and am going to order some Brighton Lanes from Coffee Compass because (1) there seems to be a general consensus round here that they're excellent and newbie-forgiving, and (2) because I lived in the centre of Brighton for many years and I've come over all nostalgic.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a second coffee I should order at the same time? Something that exhibits some other, different flavours?

(I've been making do for a week or so with grinding supermarket beans via my old bean-to-cup's grinder and feeding that into the Classic. The espresso has mostly been sour (I think, rather than bitter) but has been to my palate

drinkable as a white americano. (Kinda the same as I've been living on from my bean-to-cup for years, actually.)

So I think if there's a coffee that (as espresso) is regarded as being at the smooth and sweet end of the spectrum, that might be good to try. Especially because I'm presently haunted by having read a thread where on page 8 of a newbie's trials to get some decent tasting shots out of their machine, one of the old hands here asked "Do you actually like espresso?" What if I don't?!)

Oh - I gather there's a forum discount code for Coffee Compass. Who do I have to sweet talk to get a hold of that? 

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Kman10

There's a code for foundry


----------



## mwardm

(It's possible I got confused. My head is rather swimming in coffee at the moment! Cheers.)


----------



## DoubleShot

Discount code sent via PM.

Depends on which tasting notes you enjoy or fancy trying? Have a look on their website, they have a really wide selection that should have something for everyone.

Gusto Gold was one of my fave's but it might be along similar lines to Brighton Lanes Blend and you said you'd like to try something different, so maybe save trying that for a future order?

There's a couple of long running threads all about Coffee Compass which include various recommendations. Worth a read.

If you're totally unsure, give Richard a call or drop him an email. He is super helpful and very efficient.


----------



## doolallysquiff

Hi Mike. A common mistake for someone fairly new to coffee is to order different beans straight away. Buy several bags of the same bean and learn the whole process. I bought into a subscription whereby I received one bag of different beans a month. By the time I had dialled them in, the bag was almost empty.


----------



## mwardm

Thanks, DoubleShot.

Seems a useful tip, Doolally. Reckon I'll up the order to 3 bags (CC do a multi-buy as well) - won't be able to resist ordering _one_ different though. (Will probably go with Sweet Bourbon then - thats the name that stuck in my head from having read those other threads earlier in the week.)

(The problem with buying good fresh beans by mail-order is that it's going to make it very obvious how much my coffee-habit costs. I used to be able to hide the cost away in the weekly shopping







)


----------



## greenm

doolallysquiff said:


> Hi Mike. A common mistake for someone fairly new to coffee is to order different beans straight away. Buy several bags of the same bean and learn the whole process. I bought into a subscription whereby I received one bag of different beans a month. By the time I had dialled them in, the bag was almost empty.


How very true, how many times has this happened to me you would think I would learn!!


----------



## greenm

DoubleShot - Sorry to get on the bandwagon with this but could you please send me the discount too for Coffee Compass, had a dabble with a few fruity numbers, but fancy going back to something a bit more soothing (must be my age)


----------



## mwardm

DoubleShot, greenm: Just to let you know that I can't get that discount code to work.


----------



## DoubleShot

greenm said:


> DoubleShot - Sorry to get on the bandwagon with this but could you please send me the discount too for Coffee Compass


You have a PM.


----------



## DoubleShot

mwardm said:


> DoubleShot, greenm: Just to let you know that I can't get that discount code to work.


Check PM and try now.


----------



## marcuswar

If you're cutting & pasting the discount code into the webpage then make sure you're not picking up a trailing space. Lost count of the number of times this has happened to me


----------



## mwardm

Perhaps I'm just trying to throw casual passers-by off the scent


----------



## risky

Haha the code worked for me last week. Brighton Lanes was my first bag from CC and was great for a newbie like me. Really fool proof. I'm currently on Mediterranean Mocha and then have a bag of Mystery Beans number 3 to try but I think I will go back to Brighton Lanes after that and try to improve my technique.


----------



## mwardm

I've ordered a couple of Brighton Lanes and a Sweet Bourbon. Only just ordered the Mignon (from Elektros.it) today so the beans will have a few days to rest (and hopefully only a few).


----------



## risky

mwardm said:


> Only just ordered the Mignon (from Elektros.it) today so the beans will have a few days to rest (and hopefully only a few).


Someone will correct me but I think CC recommends somewhere between 5 and 10 days rest. Some varieties are better if left to rest towards the end of that range.


----------



## CamV6

This Brazilian is wonderful. An all time fave of mine

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/south-america/brazil-rodomunho-500g.html


----------



## greenm

CamV6 said:


> This Brazilian is wonderful. An all time fave of mine
> 
> Distinct layers of cocoa and toffee with a syrupy mouthfeel and undertones of ripe fruit - Sounds lovely


----------



## Sooty

+1 for the Brazilian Rodomunho - I've just finished a bag and it was everything it was supposed to be - delicious, particularly as an espresso or Americano, though I found it got a bit lost in milk based drinks. I also think it's always worth adding a bag of the mystery beans to an order - they're excellent too, and a real bargain at little more than a fiver for half a kilo with the forum discount!


----------



## jkb89

Could someone chuck me a code too please?

Richard is excellent to deal with directly too - great comms and his suggestions have bean (!) spot on.

Ordered a kilo with them a couple of weeks ago and would like more soon


----------



## DoubleShot

jkb89 said:


> Could someone chuck me a code too please?


Sent via PM.


----------



## jkb89

DoubleShot said:


> Sent via PM.


Thank you sire.


----------



## Munkoli

Yikes, looks like I'm missing out on something here. Anyone with the code who would PM me too?

Muchos gracias.


----------



## DoubleShot

Munkoli said:


> Anyone with the code who would PM me too?


You have a new PM.


----------



## Munkoli

Thanks chief!


----------



## billred79

Any more codes going?


----------



## marcuswar

billred79 said:


> Any more codes going?


You have mail


----------



## MooMaa

Hi, fancied trying some single origin beans rather than the blends I usually order, can anybody let me have a discount code before I place my order.


----------



## marcuswar

MooMaa said:


> Hi, fancied trying some single origin beans rather than the blends I usually order, can anybody let me have a discount code before I place my order.


PM sent


----------



## johnnygee04

Brighton Lanes, Mahogany Jampit and Gusto Gold make up my standard order from CC. All three have loads of flavour and not much grind tweaking is needed when changing between beans. I read the notes and reviews for Sweet Bourbon, but as great as it sounded, it didn't live up to the hype when compared to the other coffees I've had from this great roaster.


----------



## MooMaa

marcuswar said:


> PM sent


Great, thanx,







means I can squeeze another 250g bag of single origin to try in the aeropress at work







.


----------



## inkydog

Morning all, would like to try some CC beans, could I please have the code?


----------



## Spazbarista

Me too plz. I didnt realise it was still working


----------



## jlarkin

I'd also like the discount code please, might be my next purchase.


----------



## ronsil

Have sent PMs with the current code


----------



## Taff

Please can I have it too?! Not tried any CC yet.


----------



## Snakehips

I'm looking forward to trying some CC beans when my, eagerly awaited Eureka Olympus 75e, arrives.

Would you be so kind as to provide me with the discount code?


----------



## gcogger

PMs sent...


----------



## marcuswar

Just for information to everyone that the reason the CC discount code isn't stated publicly in any posts is simply so that the Google search robots don't pick it up and allow anyone to just Google for it. It's a forum members only offer so only share by PM and let's try and keep it that way...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Put in the group buy section. Evades Google and open to 25 plus posts?


----------



## marcuswar

I didn't realise the group buy section was blocked to Google. In that case could we not have sticky thread in there that listed all the coffee suppliers and any discount codes they offer? Unless I'm missing something I've always found it strange there isn't a list if all roasters that sponsor the forum available.


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> I didn't realise the group buy section was blocked to Google. In that case could we not have sticky thread in there that listed all the coffee suppliers and any discount codes they offer? Unless I'm missing something I've always found it strange there isn't a list if all roasters that sponsor the forum available.


Ask Glenn...


----------



## BeanandComeandGone

Please could I have the Cc code too?


----------



## marcuswar

Check your messages BeanandComeandGone


----------



## Gander24

Im on the cadge for the code too, just realised that with the CC espresso 3 pack you can now select which 3 you want from a list of 8/9 , im sure the last time i ordered it was automatically gusto gold, med mocha and sweet bourbon. Im gonna order gusto gold, Brighton lanes and mahog jampit hit this time


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Glenn do you think this code could live in the group buy section ?


----------



## marcuswar

Did anyone send the code to Gander? I've sent it anyway just in case... apologies if its been duplicated.


----------



## marcuswar

Mrboots2u said:


> @Glenn do you think this code could live in the group buy section ?


I've already messaged Glenn about doing this and he's having a think about how best this might be implemented. I think he's concerned about the effort required to maintain it as sponsors and offers change.


----------



## Gander24

Thanks marcuswar, ur good judgement was justified, no one else sent the code ............


----------



## marcuswar

No worries Gander, at least this is one thread where I can have some positive input


----------



## marcuswar

I sent a message to Richard earlier via the website enquiring when the "Tusker Elephant" was going to be available. He sent me a small sample of this with my last order and although I only managed about 4 or 5 cups and didn't get it fully dialled in I really enjoyed it. All shots I pulled where taking 45-60secs to get 32-34g from 18.5g but were still very nice, bold and yummy in a flat white. Hopefully it'll be available soon on the website and I can order a bigger bag to experiment with.


----------



## juwelkeeper

Would like to try some beans from CC is there any chance of a discount code cheers


----------



## MooMaa

I have tried a number of CC beans and blends and other roasters and have been loving the Mediterranean Mocha in a flat white, best drinks in the last six months


----------



## marcuswar

juwelkeeper said:


> Would like to try some beans from CC is there any chance of a discount code cheers


Code sent.... you have mail juwelkeeper


----------



## marcuswar

After speaking with Richard this morning, Elephant Tusker is now on the website and available to order







http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/tusker-blend-500g.html

Looking forward to trying to dial this one in better as I was finding the sample Richard sent to be really delightful in a flat white, full of body and silky mouthfeel with no hint of bitterness.

Just ordered a bag of medium roast (and Richard is sending me some Mahogany roast as a sample). I've also ordered a bag of Mahogany roast Java Lingtong as I've been drinking the medium roast Lingtong for the past couple of weeks and am really enjoying it so thought I'd try the darker roast. The crema from the Lingtong is really thick and "fluffy"... much better definition to my latte art with this one.


----------



## johnealey

Just opened a bag of Ethiopian Dumerso and had 2 V60's (25g in 450g water @94c bloom for 30 secs then 3 pours @30s to 150g 1m15s to 300 and 2m to 450g all done by 3m50) and a Cona D (53.7g 950ml water to 92c in top chamber then coffee in "TSK ten stirs" 45secs then off heat for drawdown ) today.

V60 were explosion of fruit definately getting the ripe mango as black,with a spot of milk the strawberries start to kick in. Cona very clean and once cooled to about 65c can start to pick out the strawberries over the mango.

All hand ground in a porlex so a real variation of grind size, however Lido 3 coming tomorrow so expect to even more caffeinated than am today and not even had as espresso split pour flattie when do the evening Latte for Sarah when she gets back.

Just looked on the site and out of stock (boo hoo!)

John


----------



## mrjim

Am going to have a go at roasting my own green beans. Would appreciate a note of the discount code if anyone can let me know?

Thanks


----------



## mwardm

Check your PMs, MrJim.


----------



## mrjim

mwardm said:


> Check your PMs, MrJim.


Many Thanks!

All I need to order is an oven thermometer for my frying pan and i'll be ready to go.


----------



## Taff

Ordered some Jampit and H&V today.. looking forward to trying them!


----------



## Snakehips

Taff said:


> Ordered some Jampit and H&V today.. looking forward to trying them!


Just coming towards the end of my first CC order and it will not be my last !!

Brighton Lanes >> Mahogany Jampit Hit >> Hill & Valley all enjoyed predominately as flat whites.

It started well with the rich smooth chocolatey - idiot & bombproof - Brighton Lanes. I even enjoyed this a neat espresso. (Unheard of for me)

Then very much enjoyed the less sweet Mahogany Jampit Hit which also IMHO made a cracking long black.

Then Hill & Valley -- definitely left the best 'til last -- for me, absolutely the best flat whites ever! Real coffee!!

Enjoy.

***** By the way, re discount code....

I used the forum discount code.. all upper case, as per the PM I received.

However, his did not generate a discount and Richard from CC has since advised me that it should have/would have been ok if entered in as .. *all lower case*.


----------



## gcogger

Snakehips said:


> ***** By the way, re discount code....
> 
> I used the forum discount code.. all upper case, as per the PM I received.
> 
> However, his did not generate a discount and Richard from CC has since advised me that it should have/would have been ok if entered in as .. *all lower case*.


Odd... I've always used all upper case. You're not putting a space in there, are you?


----------



## Snakehips

gcogger said:


> Odd... I've always used all upper case. You're not putting a space in there, are you?


Did type it in rather than copy /paste from the PM but would be pretty confident that there were no spaces. Certainly none intended.

Fingers crossed for my next order.


----------



## marcuswar

It's very easy to pick up a trailing space when doing a copy and paste. Very irksome as its effectively invisible to the naked eye but not the webserver.


----------



## jackk

Can I also have the discount code? What percentage is it?


----------



## mwardm

PM sent. I've just tried on their site: the case doesn't matter. Just don't include any spaces anywhere.

Let's just say that you'll be paying 90% of full price.

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## Swimmy

Hi there, I'm interested in trying CC. Would it be possible to get a discount code? Thanks!


----------



## Jollybean

Could I also please have the discount code - thanks


----------



## mwardm

PM sent your way, Swimmy.


----------



## mwardm

And your way, Jollybean.


----------



## coffeefalafel

About to place my first order on the cc website, would appreciate the discount code too.

The 3x 500g deal looks great gives me chance to try a selection. Im always apprehensive about buying a big bag of something ive not tried before.

I have brighton lane, Mediterranean mocha and Mahogany roast jampit in my basket right now ... still contemplating my choices.


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeefalafel said:


> About to place my first order on the cc website, would appreciate the discount code too.


Sent via PM.


----------



## Snakehips

@coffeefalafel

It would appear that you now have two PMs.

**** Re any confusion over the discount code being Upper case or Lower Case.......

I don't think it matters either way.

Enter the code, without any spaces, and then *CLICK THE APPLY CODE BUTTON !!!*

Having just placed my second CC order I reckon I omitted to click the apply button on my first order!!


----------



## coffeefalafel

Thanks, placed my order just now


----------



## Krax

Hi Doubleshot,

Could you PM me the discount code too please as I fancy giving the Brighton Lanes a try

Thanks a lot


----------



## DoubleShot

Krax said:


> Hi Doubleshot,
> 
> Could you PM me the discount code too please as I fancy giving the Brighton Lanes a try
> 
> Thanks a lot


Sent via PM.


----------



## Brewdog

Hi @DoubleShot could I please have the code PM'd too. Cheers!


----------



## DoubleShot

Brewdog said:


> Hi @DoubleShot could I please have the code PM'd too. Cheers!


Done.


----------



## sjdavies47

Please can I have the code as well?


----------



## Snakehips

sjdavies47 said:


> Please can I have the code as well?


PM Sent -- Enjoy


----------



## Fevmeister

coffeefalafel said:


> Thanks, placed my order just now


Tell you what I'm a big falafel fan


----------



## bclarke

Looking at getting an order from CC so any chance of sneaking a peek at a discount code?

Also I saw someone mention that they did a multibuy discount - couldn't see anything about it on their site, is this still the case?


----------



## CamV6

I've got a bag of PNG Elimbari going in the hopper tomorrow. Really looking forward to this as its a new one on me


----------



## mwardm

BClarke - PM sent.

The multibuy isn't all encompassing, but have a look under the gifts section of the site. Primarily, it's 3 x 500g from most of their espresso range for £22

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

rosting costa-rica greens, if ordering to roast your own be vigilant having found three pieces of concrete in 2kg, similure to colour of green beens.


----------



## classicMike

Hi, I'm about to order from CC for about the fifth time, and wondered if someone would be kind enough to forward me the discount code? I'm heavily into the Mahogany Jampit hit. I've tried the Sweet Bourbon and the Brighton Lanes, which are both really good in my Pav, but the Mahogany just does it for me.

Thanks


----------



## DavidBondy

I absolutely love their French Breakfast Blend. Dark, smoky, strong and delicious as Espresso or with milk!

David


----------



## DoubleShot

classicMike said:


> Hi, I'm about to order from CC for about the fifth time, and wondered if someone would be kind enough to forward me the discount code?


Sent via PM.


----------



## classicMike

Thanks, David and DS!


----------



## MSM

Could I also get the discount code?

Cheers


----------



## Snakehips

PM Sent.

Enjoy


----------



## MSM

Snakehips said:


> PM Sent.
> 
> Enjoy


Many thanks


----------



## evoman

classicMike said:


> Hi, I'm about to order from CC for about the fifth time, and wondered if someone would be kind enough to forward me the discount code? I'm heavily into the Mahogany Jampit hit. I've tried the Sweet Bourbon and the Brighton Lanes, which are both really good in my Pav, but the Mahogany just does it for me.
> 
> Thanks


Just a quick note about the code given the ongoing discussion - it was clear to me from my last email exchange with the great folks at CC (especially Richard) that they are really happy to see forum members and have them use the code (since i didn't mention the code in my email, but they added it to my invoice). Every time I am tempted to order from somewhere else I end up back at CC because of their customer service (and lovely coffees that hit my style perfectly) - I just ordered a mystery set of 6 beans, so will need to report back later!


----------



## Spazbarista

The Jagong YMCA is lovely


----------



## CamV6

Ooh what mystery beans did you get?


----------



## m4lcs67

I concur with all the sentiments regarding Coffee Compass. Lovely people to deal with. Richard is a great bloke and their coffee is fantastic. Brighton Lanes and Sweet Bourbon are my coffees of choice. I rarely drink anything else these days. They just do it for me.


----------



## coffeefalafel

Starting on a Mahogany roast jampit bag now.

Anyone have recipe suggestions? Drinking mostly as americano with milk and occasional cappuccino.


----------



## Spazbarista

Ristretto it with a slow pour, 6oz flat white is what I go for.


----------



## elonii

I do wish I had discovered the discount code before my two recent orders lol. However, would someone be kind enough to PM it to me? I suspect I will be making a new order in the next few weeks. I've really enjoyed the green beans I bought, and have developed a favourite. I'm bound to want more soon!


----------



## DoubleShot

elonii said:


> I do wish I had discovered the discount code before my two recent orders lol. However, would someone be kind enough to PM it to me?


Sent via PM.


----------



## chewy

Any suggestions for darker roaster beans? I'm currently on Tusker Elephant Blend which I've left a bit too long before using. I'd previously bought a fair amount of Cuban Serrano although fancy a change. It needs to work as an espresso as well as Aeropress.


----------



## Spazbarista

Jagong ymca


----------



## marcuswar

If you like dark then have you tried their Mocha Italia? It's got a massive hit of quality dark chocolate at the end.


----------



## Fevmeister

How easy is brighton lanes to dial in? Richard said to me it was the easiest and most forgiving blend they offer, is that the general consensus here?


----------



## marcuswar

I haven't found any of Coffee Compass' coffees hard to dial in at all. I don't remember BL being any easier or harder than any other I've had from them.


----------



## DoubleShot

Agree with marcuswar that none of the beans from Coffee Compass that I've tried have been hard to dial in. In fact if say the opposite...overall they've been easier than most other coffee roasters I've tried.


----------



## gcogger

chewy said:


> Any suggestions for darker roaster beans? I'm currently on Tusker Elephant Blend which I've left a bit too long before using. I'd previously bought a fair amount of Cuban Serrano although fancy a change. It needs to work as an espresso as well as Aeropress.


My favourites, and I've probably tried all the darker roasts, are the Tusker, Caravanserai (similar roast level to the Tusker, remember to choose the Mahogany Roast) and Extra Dark Mocha Italia (very, very dark). I'm strictly a 'brewed' drinker, though, so YMMV.


----------



## Ant

I've been trying a number of Coffee Compass creations over the last few weeks. Very happy with with their great service and advice. My current favourite is Hill & Valley which I love as espresso (nice and dark with a great lingering aftertaste). Just does it for me. Mocha Italia was a little too dark dare I say it. Ronsil mentioned that they needed 10 days rest and he was right. I burst them open at 5 days and they were mighty powerful but calmed after a few more days. Still they remained a touch too powerful for me. I also tried and really enjoyed the Monsoon Malabar which is also pretty dark with a slightly spicy kick. Finally, I'm now on Mediterranean Mocha which is also delicious (not quite as dark as Hill and Valley) - definitely some chocolatey flavours in there.

I wasn't aware of a discount code so if the powers-that-be would be able to oblige I'd be very grateful as I will certainly be spending some more at CC!


----------



## Snakehips

PM Sent.

Enjoy


----------



## Ant

Fabulous. Many thanks


----------



## paul whu

What is all this talk about discount codes???? I have just finished a bag of their Burundi and it was delicious. Can somebody send me the code so i can grab some more? Thanks


----------



## mwardm

Pm sent.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## monkey66

I order sweet bourbon almost every other order I do. There us jgust something about it that nails the 'dark roast' for me. No issues dialing in for me. Wish more roasters would do good, consistent dark blends.

Could someone be good enough to pm me the code.


----------



## Snakehips

Done!


----------



## DoubleShot

monkey66 said:


> Could someone be good enough to pm me the code.


Sent via PM.


----------



## monkey66

Thanks ☺


----------



## gcogger

monkey66 said:


> I order sweet bourbon almost every other order I do. There us jgust something about it that nails the 'dark roast' for me. No issues dialing in for me. Wish more roasters would do good, consistent dark blends.
> 
> Could someone be good enough to pm me the code.


Sweet Bourbon is a medium roast by Coffee Compass standards!


----------



## monkey66

Yup but dark by uk standards IMHO.


----------



## Spazbarista

I asked them to send me Jagong YMCA roast (not listed online I think) after Richard sent me a sample that I loved. It arrived today.


----------



## JGF

Have been meaning to come back to CC again after the LSOL earlier in the year - would appreciate it if somebody can PM me the discount code please?

Edit: received thanks!


----------



## Taff

Thanks to all who posted about letting the H&V and the Jampit mahogany rest for a while. Have come back to mine after 3 weeks rest and they are different beans! Enjoying both on the La Pavoni and the Fracino.


----------



## DoubleShot

dfk41 swears by leaving some for 28 days before starting on them.


----------



## MooMaa

I am trying H&V for the first time, got my timings a little wrong, so I am having to start it only a week after the roast date. Even so it is yummy, I am really looking forward to the flavour developing. Yet again Coffee Compass excel in producing a great coffee, by far my favourite roaster.


----------



## @[email protected]

Any chance of the discount code? It's about time I restocked on Brighton lanes and gave tusker a try.


----------



## marcuswar

Code sent to @[email protected] via pm


----------



## evoman

Spazbarista said:


> I asked them to send me Jagong YMCA roast (not listed online I think) after Richard sent me a sample that I loved. It arrived today.


I was amazed to learn how many varieties they go through that never appear on the website. Richard indicated that, for many, they don't have enough stock to list and go through them via either direct customer contacts, or through their commercial customers - so I ordered a bunch to try. For example, I am drinking some Mexico Merced del Potrero at the moment that was his suggestion - not yet got the extraction right, so I won't add comments...


----------



## Fevmeister

evoman said:


> I was amazed to learn how many varieties they go through that never appear on the website. Richard indicated that, for many, they don't have enough stock to list and go through them via either direct customer contacts, or through their commercial customers - so I ordered a bunch to try. For example, I am drinking some Mexico Merced del Potrero at the moment that was his suggestion - not yet got the extraction right, so I won't add comments...


if im not mistaken the merced del petrero is a woman only co operative ???


----------



## paul whu

Many thanks to Snakehips and mwardm for the code. Much appreciated


----------



## Sami

Any chance of a discount code people? Going to place an order from CC....


----------



## marcuswar

Pm sent to Sami


----------



## Sami

Holy cow, that quick. Thanks!


----------



## marcuswar

Yes it was, wasn't it. I even beat Doubleshot







I just happened to be catching up on posts on Tapatalk when you posted.

What beans are you going for ?


----------



## amalgam786

hi, could i get a code too! (please)


----------



## jlarkin

amalgam786 said:


> hi, could i get a code too! (please)


Pming you now.


----------



## jlarkin

Just made use of the code this week, got some Elephant Tusker Mahogany roast, Java Lingtong and a little gift of extra beans that I forget which one now.

Trying the Tusker today (7 days old) as it was roasted a couple of days before posting. By that's a contrast to the IMM from that I had in before it . It's good and I think will get better with a couple more days and a better dial in. Drank the second espresso that I pulled from it. Hard to say I'm getting a lot of variety of flavour - but I've never been very good at picking out such things anyway but it's decent hardy espresso. I think I like it .


----------



## Corvid

Coffee compass discount code please???


----------



## DoubleShot

Corvid said:


> Coffee compass discount code please???


Sent via PM.


----------



## sjenner

Could somebody explain about this discount code that I keep reading about...

I am sorry, but I have been missing for some time...

A bit like Captain Oates!


----------



## jlarkin

It's a discount code, to use with Coffee Compass that can't be shared on the open forum. I'm PMing you now.


----------



## DavidBondy

For me it is French Breakfast Blend which is my favourite.

The discount code which I think most people are using was originally from a home roaster's forum.

Richard doesn't seem to have a problem with it!

David


----------



## Spazbarista

YMCA Jagong

Sherry trifle


----------



## 7493

I have three bags on the way, none of which are on the website, after a friendly conversation with Richard. Can't wait to try them! One he sent me as a sample last time, El Salvadore salmon bourbon, which was lovely.


----------



## nufc1

Could I also get the discount code please. Thanks in advance


----------



## DoubleShot

nufc1 said:


> Could I also get the discount code please. Thanks in advance


Sent via PM.


----------



## nufc1

DoubleShot said:


> Sent via PM.


Swift work! Thanks DoubleShot!


----------



## Lawman

Looking to order some beans from CC in the next week. Down to my last bag. Could someone please send me the discount code please?

Oh and any recommendations for their beans for french press would be welcomed. Thanks


----------



## DoubleShot

Lawman said:


> Could someone please send me the discount code please?


Sent via PM.


----------



## Lawman

Thank you DoubleShot.


----------



## MrShades

Could I have it as well please - planning a fresh purchase of greens.


----------



## DoubleShot

MrShades said:


> Could I have it as well please - planning a fresh purchase of greens.


Sent via PM.


----------



## MrShades

Thanks!


----------



## Jez H

Anybody tried this yet?

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/africa/mystery-coffee-mark3-500g.html

great price for 500g, but if I don't like it, that's a lot of beans!


----------



## DoubleShot

Think @marcuswar and @Rob666 have tried mystery beans, although not sure if no. 2 or this 3rd one?


----------



## 7493

I have tried No2 and No3. No3 not as exciting as No2 and this is reflected in the price. Still good stuff but a bit 'light' for me.


----------



## risky

Wasn't mystery 3 java Lintong?


----------



## 7493

No idea but we were not as impressed as we were with 'Mystery No. 2'. Still good stuff though.


----------



## johnnygee04

Sumatra Jagong Village done to a mahogany roast; I had to ask for this, which was not a problem, as its only available as a medium on the website. This is the most chocolatey, flavoursome and enjoyable coffee I've had through my machine ever.


----------



## Danm

Appreciate if someone could share the code. Thanks in advance


----------



## Snakehips

PM sent... Enjoy


----------



## Danm

So i had a bag of brighton lanes drop through the letter box on thursday.

I have had 6 or 7 different pours from it while dialling it in ranging from 25s to 52s... They are all consistent....and not in a good way. Getting no distinct flavours from any of them (which is a story in itself) and with water or milk they are getting worse.

Still seem quite gassy. Do i leave these a few more days or do i move on? They seem quite ashy almost burnt..... ( could be 400g of this available shortly







)


----------



## jlarkin

Danm said:


> So i had a bag of brighton lanes drop through the letter box on thursday.
> 
> I have had 6 or 7 different pours from it while dialling it in ranging from 25s to 52s... They are all consistent....and not in a good way. Getting no distinct flavours from any of them (which is a story in itself) and with water or milk they are getting worse.
> 
> Still seem quite gassy. Do i leave these a few more days or do i move on? They seem quite ashy almost burnt..... ( could be 400g of this available shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It's not universally agreed but generally you need to let them rest longer, for the slightly darker roasts, if it's about a week since roast? Try to get all the air out of the bag and wait until 10 - 14 days after roast. The other suggestion I read recently is you can can grind and let it sit for about 5 minutes before tamping, so it releases the gases etc more.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

By take a chance order from CC of brazil,Honduras, and P.N.G greens, after many attempts to find my preferred blend for cortado,

found it, mild, creamy, cocoa,caramel, with necessary acidity, roasted in KKTO to start of s/c 30% of each = 315g

a good all day home pleaser for espresso or cort's


----------



## bulletjie

Can I be cheeky and as for a discount code please? I've used Brighton lanes and want to give Gusto Gold a go.


----------



## marcuswar

Nothing cheeky about it. PM sent , check your inbox


----------



## yardbent

a COFFEE COMPASS day - my first 1.5kg espresso order from them

excellent comms too, as Richard held posting till my return from Essex yesterday

Sweet Boubon

Brighton Lanes

Hill and Valley

and a nice sample of Jampit beans too...........


----------



## destiny

Hi,

Could someone PM me with a discount code for CC please?


----------



## Tigermad

Hello

I would like to place my first order with coffee compass today (thanks Snakehips for the samples). Does anyone have a discount code pretty please


----------



## Tigermad

Whats the best time to leave the Tusker and Jampit before dialling in?


----------



## 7493

I've left both as long as a month and they were still delicious. I'd say minimum 10 days after the roast date.


----------



## Tigermad

Thanks just ordered, Richard is great on the phone


----------



## DoubleShot

destiny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone PM me with a discount code for CC please?


Sent via PM.


----------



## DoubleShot

Tigermad said:


> Does anyone have a discount code pretty please


Sent via PM (though it might be too late if you've ready placed an order over the phone, unless someone else sent you the code in the meantime?)


----------



## Tigermad

Rob666 said:


> I've left both as long as a month and they were still delicious. I'd say minimum 10 days after the roast date.


Cheers, will have to use cafe nero beans until they are ready (eek)


----------



## Tigermad

DoubleShot said:


> Sent via PM (though it might be too late if you've ready placed an order over the phone, unless someone else sent you the code in the meantime?)


Thanks, yes they did


----------



## destiny

Thanks Doubleshot!


----------



## Roberts

Can y have the discount code ?


----------



## marcuswar

Roberts said:


> Can y have the deduction cod ?


???

Do you mean can you have the discount code ? I've pm'd you with it but if that's not what you meant just ignore it


----------



## Spazbarista

No he's asking for the deduction cod.

He'll have to wait his turn, the deduction cod is currently very busy trying to solve a quantum physics question. He's a dab hand at that sort of thing but even he is beginning to flounder.


----------



## marcuswar

Lol.. (I like the fishy pun at the end!) , is the deduction cod a close relative of the Babel fish ?

Maybe he actually means this ;


----------



## Fevmeister

pixelated jugs


----------



## Roberts

Many thanks and sorry for my writing mistakes


----------



## marcuswar

Know problem wee awl make miss takes sum thymes


----------



## MrChris

Hi all

Looking to ordered something from CC, would appreciate the discount code if one is available?

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## marcuswar

Check your mail MrChris


----------



## CrackDown

marcuswar said:


> Check your mail MrChris


Can I get one too please?


----------



## Yes Row

CrackDown said:


> Can I get one too please?


Pm sent


----------



## thezeev

Any chance of a discount code too please?

Just finishing off the last of the beans I purchased at the Glasgow Coffee Festival.

Many Thanks in Advance.


----------



## marcuswar

PM sent to thezeev. Enjoy


----------



## CamV6

Guys, check out the Burundi. It's brilliant. Very reminiscent of Java jampit but with a bit of fruit in there too. I loved it


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

was just looking for a africa bean was undecided, will try them.


----------



## Fevmeister

Mediterranean mocha full roast is superb

cuban serrano is ace too


----------



## julesee

Had a great batch of this (El Salvador Finca La Fany Red Bourbon) from Hasbean a while back... No longer available from them, so have ordered a batch from Compass...anyone tried?

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/central-america/el-salvador-la-fany-500g.html


----------



## Fevmeister

Anyone any tips for the Cuban Serrano?

Struggling to taste much else than Tobacco in it, are people pulling it short or long?

Currently got 16g > 31g 29s and have it at its 'least bad' (for my tastes obviously)


----------



## El carajillo

Not had any for quite a while but tended to work 18 gm's 28 - 29 gm's -25 /30 s. I prefer thick and gloopy


----------



## jpm

Would it be possible please to get the discount code ? :$. (If it is still available)

I was really impressing with their Kenyan Blue Mountain and want to get more







.


----------



## marcuswar

You have mail jpm


----------



## Tigermad

Love both jampit hit mahogany and Brighton lanes. Quite good really since these are in the special offer 3 packs








bought some Colombian from my local roaster and didn't like it. Far too bright for my taste. Brighton lanes is a good mixture between the dark roasts that I love and the medium to light roasts. Getting used to dialling in and I get a flavour that I like after 1 or 2 cups. I stick to 17g now in and pull around 40g for the taste I like for both.


----------



## Snakehips

Good to hear. I take it that you have put your early problems behind you and are now settled in with your new kit?


----------



## Tigermad

Snakehips said:


> Good to hear. I take it that you have put your early problems behind you and are now settled in with your new kit?


Yes thanks. I love my machine now and think I will mainly be ordering from cc from now on. Thanks for samples they really helped in deciding what kind of roast I prefer. Also had an espresso today from the bogota coffee company in MK today, they use rave beans and it was very nice. In fact the taste was very similar to the Brighton lanes espresso that I had made myself a few hours previous. Feel a lot more confident now


----------



## degsey

Hi could someone send me the discount code for coffee compass. I would like to get an order in for a few of their beans. Many thanks


----------



## np123

Same here please (discount code), that would be lovely.


----------



## marcuswar

degsey said:


> Hi could someone send me the discount code for coffee compass. I would like to get an order in for a few of their beans. Many thanks


PM sent to @degsey


----------



## marcuswar

np123 said:


> Same here please (discount code), that would be lovely.


PM sent to @np123.


----------



## degsey

marcuswar said:


> PM sent to @degsey


Thanks marcuswar, I have ordered some beans and looking forward to a coffee filled weekend


----------



## mremanxx

Just drink some NO4 mystery beans just now. Very nice indeed, a bit dark but great for milk drinks. Probably the best mystery bean from them I have had.

Would like to know if the beans stay the same but they just alter the roast............


----------



## Asgross

Could someone also send me the discount code for coffee compass

Thanks


----------



## Yes Row

Asgross said:


> Could someone also send me the discount code for coffee compass
> 
> Thanks


Pm'd


----------



## Mistermoleymole

Hi all, looking for beans to try. Found this thread after roaming the forum. Sounds like coffee compass is the place to be. Would be really grateful if I could use the forums discount code to. Would it be possible to be pm'd.

Many thanks all

MMM


----------



## gcogger

Mistermoleymole said:


> Hi all, looking for beans to try. Found this thread after roaming the forum. Sounds like coffee compass is the place to be. Would be really grateful if I could use the forums discount code to. Would it be possible to be pm'd.
> 
> Many thanks all
> 
> MMM


PM sent with code


----------



## MarkT

Hi please can I also have the discount code. I would love to try their Black Friday deal.

Many thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## marcuswar

MarkT said:


> Hi please can I also have the discount code. I would love to try their Black Friday deal.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Mark


PM sent to MarkT.


----------



## MarkT

Just ordered the Black Friday deal. Can't wait to try them.

thanks for the code.

Mark


----------



## stevenh

Hi, can I please have the code as well?

Thanks

Steven


----------



## marcuswar

stevenh said:


> Hi, can I please have the code as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steven


Check your mail Steven


----------



## stevenh

Thanks


----------



## shinsplint

I've recently adjusted my grind setting properly for my new batch of Coffee Compass Colombia Veracruz Cold Fermentation.

Up to now I have only had blends rather than SO, and thought it was about time I tried something different. I emailed Richard who kindly recommended this for my taste preference - nothing too acidic or citrusy. I tend to prefer more traditional coffee flavours, and like a full bodied, medium - strong roast. For example from Rave Coffee I really like their Signature and similar blends.

Anyway, I can happily recommend the Columbia Veracruz









Great service again from Richard.


----------



## james10

If anyone would be kind enough to ping across a discount code for me, it'd be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## marcuswar

Check your mail @james10.


----------



## Hardiz

I have been reading good things about coffee compass and am keen to try. Could someone please send me the forum discount code?


----------



## PeteHr

Hi,

I'm looking at ordering some beans from Coffee Compass next week - I think the Espresso Selection looks like a good bet for me - probably Brighton Lanes, Sweet Bourbon and Mahogony Roast Jampit. Any opinions on these ? - I only drink Espresso although much of the family likes Macchiato or Cap.......

Also, it seems there is a discount code for Coffee Compass - could someone PM me it please....

Many thanks,

Pete


----------



## yardbent

PeteHr said:


> Hi,
> 
> ...... - I think the Espresso Selection looks like a good bet for me - probably Brighton Lanes, Sweet Bourbon and Mahogony Roast Jampit.
> 
> Any opinions on these ? - I only drink Espresso although much of the family likes Macchiato or Cap.......
> 
> Also, it seems there is a discount code for Coffee Compass - could someone PM me it please....Many thanks,....Pete


i had MRJampit as a 'one-off' order...strong choc punches through on my cappucinos

i then ordered the 3 x espresso but choose

Brighton Lanes..........as MRJ but not so intense = espresso

Hill and Valley...unopened

Sweet Bourbon...unopened

Disount Code sent by PM....have fun....









PS you can always email Richard - always willing to give a suggestion to your preferences


----------



## SimonJ

Hi, I'm new here and reading through looks like coffee compass do some good coffee so wondered if i could get the discount code for members? Thanks


----------



## 7493

@SimonJ code sent. Check your PM.


----------



## mozbud

Hi, any chance someone could PM me the code please (just about to place another order with CC when I stumbled on this thread)

Thanks

Chris


----------



## marcuswar

Code sent via pm. Check your mail Chris


----------



## Fred

Hello I'm new here.

Just bought an entry level expresso machine and burr grinder and now looking for some beans!

There are so many out there, it's difficult to know where to start, but Coffee Compass seems to be held in high esteem so perhaps I should start with them? It also appears to offer some discount for forum members.

Any advice much appreciated and any discount ditto.

Thanks


----------



## marcuswar

Hi Fred, I sent the code so check your private messages.

Recommendations , if you like dark roasts ; Gusto Gold, Hill & Valley , Mahogany Roast Monsoon Malabar Hit, Mocha Italia


----------



## Fred

marcuswar said:


> Hi Fred, I sent the code so check your private messages.
> 
> Recommendations , if you like dark roasts ; Gusto Gold, Hill & Valley , Mahogany Roast Monsoon Malabar Hit, Mocha Italia


Just to say thank you for your comments. I will be ordering very soon!


----------



## nate922

I would greatly appreciate the discount code please - thank you.


----------



## DoubleShot

nate922 said:


> I would greatly appreciate the discount code please - thank you.


Sent via PM.


----------



## alex68

I'd also like the discount code please - thank you.


----------



## DoubleShot

alex68 said:


> I'd also like the discount code please - thank you.


Sent via PM.


----------



## Monochrome

I only recently joined this forum and I'm currently looking for one or two new places to buy beans from (for an espresso, with a preference for the classic chocolate/caramel/nutty flavours and definitely not citrus/fruit - the beans I've tried so far have generally been dark or maybe medium/dark roast). Coffee Compass has some interesting beans and good reviews here so I thought they might be my first roaster to try. I noticed from this thread (now rather old) that there might be a discount code available; if so, I'd be very grateful if someone could send it, assuming it's still valid!

Thanks.


----------



## Alfieboy

@Monochrome Old Brown Java is a definite from there with your preferences then and one of my favourites

I don't know about the codes though

Welcome to the forum ☕

Neil


----------



## Monochrome

Neil, thanks for your very quick reply, welcome and suggestion. I hadn't seen the Old Brown Java as (so far) I'd only looked at their range under the 'espresso' menu. The discount code may well have expired as the thread I was looking at is over 5 years old, but I got the impression it might have been a semi-permanent discount offer on the forum.

Geoff


----------



## DavecUK

@Monochrome Please tell me if it no longer works, so I can remove it if it's not valid.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56878-coffeecompas-discount-code-for-members-with-10-posts-or-more/?do=embed


----------



## DavecUK

@Monochrome Don't forget all the other excellent deals from our advertisers

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/100-discounts-special-offers-from-our-advertisers/


----------



## Monochrome

DavecUK, thanks for your replies, I hadn't realised the discount code was only for members with 10 or more posts, this wasn't mentioned on the pages I looked through. I'll try it, but I suspect it is perhaps too old now. Thanks also for the link to other offers - I'll have a look.

By the way, I joined the forum after looking through the long thread about adding a PID unit to my old Gaggia Classic, which I did in September after buying one from Adrian at the Shades of Coffee site.


----------

